

Computers That Teach by Example - seanwoodward
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/pattern-recognition-systems-convey-learning-1205

======
jcr
There are two papers by Julie Shah in NIPS 2014.

"The Bayesian Case Model: A Generative Approach for Case-Based Reasoning and
Prototype Classification" by Been Kim, Cynthia Rudin, Julie A. Shah

[http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5313-the-bayesian-case-model-
a-g...](http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5313-the-bayesian-case-model-a-generative-
approach-for-case-based-reasoning-and-prototype-classification)

"Fairness in Multi-Agent Sequential Decision-Making" by Chongjie Zhang, Julie
A. Shah

[http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5588-fairness-in-multi-agent-
seq...](http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5588-fairness-in-multi-agent-sequential-
decision-making)

